# Fault Code Help



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have had fault on my car where the ESP light is permanently on from ignition. I took it to Audi Wimbledon today and they ran it through there gismo and it came up with a couple of fault codes one he had never seen before 

So I am hoping to ask the experts :wink:

The code was 01314 and said 'check DTC memory' after something else I can't remember, another code was 17796, I think he was able reset this one as a glitch.

I think now may be a good time to renew my warranty especially as they took no details of me or the TT

Any ideas with the codes above?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

There is no ESP light as such... ESP = ABS + EPC + ASR, each of which has its own light, so which light is lit up on dash? EPC (Electronic Power Control on lower left of Rev counter) or ASR/Traction Control (arrow round triangle, to right hand side of rev counter) or ABS (in Speedo)

DTC 17796 should cause the EPC light to come on, not the ASR or ABS lights....

Did resetting the 'glitch' turn the light off?

DTC 01314 from ABS module is "Engine Control Module (ECM) no communication " i.e. the ABS module is unable to talk to the Engine Management module over the CANBus...

DTC 17796 from ECM is "control module faulty"

Together these suggest that the ABS system is or was unable to negotiate with the ECM and that the problem was in the ECM.... if Audi managed to reset the glitch and the light went off then this is possibly down to loose connector or other intermittent wiring problem....


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry not very technically minded...

The TC light stays on i.e. the one that illuminates when the ESP button is pressed, thats what I meant to say

The dealer was able to reset all bar the 01314 code and claimed to have never seen it before :?

The TC light is still on and the dealer had no clue what it was or how to fix it.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone have any further assistance, because I need it


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

What the engine management module is saying is

"I've put the Traction control light on cos I can't talk to the ABS control module so I'm warning you that traction control may not be working"

the 01314 code from the ABS module is "I can't talk to the Engine management module"

basically there is a breakdown in communication between those two units... either one or other is faulty or there is a cable fault.

You'll still have ABS but may not have traction control so take extra care accelerating/cornering on slippery roads...

and go to another dealer....


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks again Chip_iTT, someone suggested that I may have blown a lead off and they get the same symptoms, where would the cables and connections be that might cause this type of fault, I just want to make sure everything is connected before I go to a stealer??


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I just had a look under the bonnet and found that a pipe coming out of the AMM about 1" diameter was hanging loose, I have reconnected this, I remember the technician at Audi saying there was a code about the AMM, so I think this should have sorted it.

Couldn't find anything else obvious, but don't really know where to look :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Difficult to see how it would be a lead off... however the two modules in question are shown in the pic... top one is ABS, lower is EMS










Other possibilities are a faulty ESP switch (but shouldn't result in that fault code), faulty Steering angle sensor or faulty HALDEX controller (both the latter sit on the same databus and could interfere with communications to the EMS, but then I would expect HALDEX module to flag faults too)


----------



## S3icon (May 28, 2005)

iv got exactly the same problem on my S3 except i lost my 4WD completely for a few days. VAG COM has detected various DTC's some of which are listed below. The main stealer reckons i need a new haldex controller!!! Since Audi had the car tho its come up with new fault codes and others have dissapeared but it always seems to point to a lack of communication..

01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module
79-00 - Please Check Fault Codes
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492)
49-00 - No Communications
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

I find it hard to believe that my car which has only done 28000 miles needs a part costing Â£750!! Gonna get a second opinion b4 splashing out that sort of dosh...


----------



## RefkiPaqa (10 mo ago)

S3icon said:


> iv got exactly the same problem on my S3 except i lost my 4WD completely for a few days. VAG COM has detected various DTC's some of which are listed below. The main stealer reckons i need a new haldex controller!!! Since Audi had the car tho its come up with new fault codes and others have dissapeared but it always seems to point to a lack of communication..
> 
> 01312 - Powertrain Data Bus
> 37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
> ...


Did u figure it out?


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

RefkiPaqa said:


> Did u figure it out?


You’ve resurrected a thread from 2005 and the original poster has made 8 posts since that time; they’re long gone from this forum.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

There's a lot of that in this nightmare forum (recommended reading), I nearly replied to someone talking about claiming on their warranty, but thought the issue was not going to be covered on a 20 year old car eg engine / gearbox.. but it v was a 2004 threat dragged to the top..


----------



## fire88 (Jul 15, 2021)

It's a mistake that newbie makes all the time, I made same. 

He must have googled his problems then came up with this post, then he registered and asked. 



Sent from my IN2020 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you've run an auto scan and have a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code or Fault Code) you can look them up by running a Google search for "xxxxx Ross Tech" where xxxxx is the fault code. Note, if you're running an OBDII diagnostic tool that's NOT designed specifically for VAG software, it's possible to get a false DTC.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> There's a lot of that in this nightmare forum (recommended reading), I nearly replied to someone talking about claiming on their warranty, but thought the issue was not going to be covered on a 20 year old car eg engine / gearbox.. but it v was a 2004 threat dragged to the top..


Hi, A lot of these first-time posters who resurrect old threads disappear for few weeks & then post as scammers.
Hoggy.


----------



## RefkiPaqa (10 mo ago)

silverbug said:


> You’ve resurrected a thread from 2005 and the original poster has made 8 posts since that time; they’re long gone from this forum.


I did fix it. I had wrong headlights in messing with the can-bus shorting out and such.


----------

